# Evington Culvert, Leicester - March '13



## KM Punk (May 5, 2015)

This runs under the Midland Mainline up stream from Belgrave Culvert. 
It was a little slippery in there, to the point where I slipped over and also dropped Wombats very expensive torch in the water(Sorry).
Explored with the Wombat

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

Im yet to do a Culvert, but Im sure I will do one at one point. Nice photos


----------



## krela (May 5, 2015)

Very nice, cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Nice one, massive fan of culverts! Water looks crystal clear in here too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2015)

Nice one thanks.


----------

